# Colton's Snowman



## wvdawg (Nov 29, 2014)

Colton's first trip ever to West Virginia.
He was treated to an 18" snowfall!


----------



## Booger2 (Nov 30, 2014)

And looks like he's having fun with it too! Good work on the snowman and the pics.


----------



## carver (Nov 30, 2014)

Something Colton will remember the rest of his life,Good job Dennis


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 1, 2014)

Now that's a wonderful shot.  Gotta love that smile.  How long did it take to thaw him out?

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 2, 2014)

He didn't complain one bit about the cold!
And that smile kept me warm.

Thanks all.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

I like both of those, but especially that first one!


----------

